# PS CS2 Logo als hochauflösendes druckbares Bild



## The-God (25. Februar 2007)

Eventuell kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen im Prinzip suche ich eigentlich nach hochauflösenden Logos von PS CS2, AE 7, Premiere Pro. Auf der Webseite von Adobe gibt es einen Extrabereich mit Packshots, etc. allerdings sind die Bilder zum Drucken einfach noch viel zu klein. Angehängt habe ich mal das Bild welches ich von PS CS2 suche. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Februar 2007)

Für welchen Zweck brauchst du es denn? Ich habe in der Regel gute Erfahrungen gemacht wenn ich die Firmen direkt angeschrieben habe.


Alex


----------



## The-God (25. Februar 2007)

Wollte meine Projektdateien und paar andere Sachen auf einer DVD Archivieren und dann das Logo als Label verwenden um die DVD zu bedrucken.

MfG


----------



## pamax (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich hab hier was gefunden: http://www.ndesign-studio.com/resources/tutorials/photoshop-cs2-splash/
aber es sieht halt nicht ganz so aus wie das Original.

pMx


----------



## The-God (25. Februar 2007)

Ist auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr gut! Vielen Dank. 

Trotzdem hätte ich gerne die originalen noch als high-res falls die jemand hat.


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Februar 2007)

Und wenn du einfach deine Verpackungen scannen würdest?


Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Schon mal bei Brandsoftheworld geschaut?

Gruß


----------

